# What Color? (A)



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

What color is this pigeon? (It has white flights)


----------



## shibu trippler (Oct 13, 2011)

its an assred grizzler.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* Ash red bar whites flights I see no grizzle in this bird* GEORGE


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

you are right george,,, ash red...no grizzle..


----------



## shibu trippler (Oct 13, 2011)

it has white feathers present on its neck.......and if m not wrong thn pure ash red doesnt hav white on its neck.


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

I do not know any reason why you cannot have a pied marked ash red?

regards Gordon
.....


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Of course you can have pied markings on ash-red. This bird is ash-red pied.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

yup, ash red, bar, pied.


----------

